# Tpn visits in hospital



## hmanning (Oct 12, 2009)

Patient is in hospital in a postoperative period but surgeon is still visiting the patient to follow with orders for TPN. Is there any E/M code that covers ordering TPN for a patient that is in a post-op?:


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 12, 2009)

*Global period*

If the visits are occuring during the global period for the procedure then they are included in the surgical package and are NOT separately billable. 

If you are outside the global period, then you would use the appropriate subsequent hospital visit based on documentation.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## hmanning (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you, as I thought but MD thought there was a seperate code for monitoring the TPN. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## kumeena (Oct 13, 2009)

What is TPN. I am sorry for  dumb question.I am curious

thank you


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 13, 2009)

*Abbreviations Dictionary*

Kumeena ... 
Here is a website that will help answer many questions about medical abbreviations:
http://www.medilexicon.com/medicalabbreviations.php

We usually use it to mean Total Parenteral Nutrition.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## kumeena (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you Tessa


----------

